# Was soll ich kaufen?



## Paradoxium (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe bei Amazon 26,99 Bestellwert und brauche also 29 € um gratis Versand zu bekommen.

Ich brauch irgendwas cooles das von Amazon versandt wird, schlagt einfach irgendwas vor 

Preisbereich zwischen 2,01€ und 5€

Viele Grüße
Paradoxium


----------



## Goyoma (18. Oktober 2014)

Irgendein Sata Kabel vielleicht?


----------



## Lelwani (18. Oktober 2014)

ob du nu noch was kaufst oder die versandkosten zahlst....


----------



## Paradoxium (18. Oktober 2014)

Lelwani schrieb:


> ob du nu noch was kaufst oder die versandkosten zahlst....


 
Ne Versandkosten sind 3 € dann zahl ich lieber 2,50 und hab noch was davon


----------



## Sueff81 (18. Oktober 2014)

Batterien kann man eigentlich immer gebrauchen.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2014)

Quietscheentchen Kim  2.40€


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Oktober 2014)

Batterien oder Akkus. 
Alternativ noch ne Leuchtdiode oder Draht zum basteln oder nen kleiner Luffi für die Spannungswandler oder einen Chipsatz deiner Wahl.


----------



## acer86 (18. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es mit einer Super High End 3D USB Soundkarte <span id="btAsinTitle">USB Sound Audio Mikrofon 3D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## NynrosVorlon (18. Oktober 2014)

Kondome ? 
5Pack Billy Boy Perl Kondom 5x 1 Stück https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00H53E81W/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_3nOqub0Q1Z9XP


----------



## keinnick (18. Oktober 2014)

Mal bei CDs/DVDs geschaut?


----------



## Joim (18. Oktober 2014)

Shin Ramyun Nudeln natürlich


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. Oktober 2014)

Das:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000796XXM?pc_redir=1413605433&robot_redir=1

Oder etwas günstiger:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004C...i=SL500_SR115,115&refRID=1QYJQMW5X72JA2V5J1ZR


----------



## blauhaar (18. Oktober 2014)

Nimm doch einfach zweimal Spüli für den Abwasch dazu und eine Familienpackung Klopapier.


----------



## Paradoxium (18. Oktober 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mal bei CDs/DVDs geschaut?


 
jap. Die Leuchtdioden idee ist cool oder das mit den Kondomen. Aber da Amazon alles versenden muss fällt da einiges weg.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. Oktober 2014)

uv kabelbinder oder farbige?


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Oktober 2014)

Hier ne Bastelkiste: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003XI...200_QL40&qid=1413650940&sr=8-1#ref=mp_s_a_1_1


----------

